# Wolf robbed at the Arnold Classic



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

How the fuc* can they give it to branch's train wreck of a physique! An ugly ass mess of bodyparts. Huge gut. Watery back. Wolf looked great. Classic X shape. Tiny waist. Great conditioning. Dwarfed branch. Branch shoulda been 3rd behind Evan who'd made huge improvements. Wtf has happened to bodybuilding! Shape and proportion now completely ignored. Total bolox!!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Pics of the 3?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Perhaps body building shows now judge on how many chemicals a person can tolerate rather then looking fit, healthy and in proprtion.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Would like to see them to make my own mind up TBH mate, not a fan of Wolf or Warren really..


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

agrred, Wolf is the best bodybuilder on the planet.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tbh I havent seen the comp pics but thought branch looked fckin immence on the run up

its bodybuilding at the end of the day, mass monsters game not classic cat


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

pumphead said:


> agrred, Wolf is the best bodybuilder on the planet.


heath is a different species to wolf IMO


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pumphead said:


> agrred, Wolf is the best bodybuilder on the planet.


Could not agree less TBH mate,

Heath, Cutler, Coleman, Jackson are all superior IMO


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

I saw pics on a site earlier when I was browsing, Wolf (who I normally cant stand) looked the best by a mile.

I'll see if I can dig em up.

EDIT

Scroll down for prejudging pics.

http://www.passiontab.com/viewtopic/17/629/Arnold-Classic-2012-Photos/Pics


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

If wolf had calves and a better pair of arms he'd be awesome.

His calves really let him down.

Branch is is too blocky for my liking just freaky weird muscle lol.

Evan centopani will be great once his muscle maturity really kicks in


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nodrog said:


> Perhaps body building shows now judge on how many chemicals a person can tolerate rather then looking fit, healthy and in proprtion.


that is the most foolish comment i have seen for years....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pumphead said:


> agrred, Wolf is the best bodybuilder on the planet.


that will be a planet without Heath then??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Warren is in better condition IMO..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i watched the pre-judging and branch looked strong at first. guys built like a mac truck. but as it wore on and especially when they had all 3 together he looked the weaker of the 3

if BB is judged on asthetics branch had no business winning


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

IMO I think branch deserved it judging by the pics.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Branches right thigh is noticeably smaller too


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

think even looks the best out of the 3 may one day be a match for heath


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

must be so hard to judge one of these shows, we all have such differing opinions...from the front its pretty much a level playing field but as soon as they turn round wolf blows them away and branch looks lost. funny old sport aint it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wolfs legs are a lot smoother than Warrens...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

NickR24 said:


> must be so hard to judge one of these shows, we all have such differing opinions...from the front its pretty much a level playing field but as soon as they turn round wolf blows them away and branch looks lost. funny old sport aint it


It's weird... the majority of people might find one BB physique the best yet a few judges decide at the end of the day but IMO doesn't mean they have the best physique. It's a tough call.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Which one's Wolf?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> It's weird... the majority of people might find one BB physique the best yet a few judges decide at the end of the day but IMO doesn't mean they have the best physique. It's a tough call.


Funny tho l have NEVER heard anyone say a bad word about Heath...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

the bald one in the middle


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

pumphead said:


> agrred, Wolf is the best bodybuilder on the planet.


an amazing bodybuilder but not the best!

Personally think he has an awesome physique (minus the **** poor calves! :lol: )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wolf has high lats IMO...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Funny tho l have NEVER heard anyone say a bad word about Heath...


lol I heard a guy in the gym years back say I don't know what the appeal about his physique was but that's before he exploded in size I agreed with him but not anymore Heath looks awesome.

Yea you're right about people not saying a bad word about heath but apart from the first placings 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc seem to be alot more close in comparison


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Funny tho l have NEVER heard anyone say a bad word about Heath...


good post

he is probably as close to asthetic and mass perfection as we will ever see on a bodybuilding stage ever

his genetics are unreal good


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> good post
> 
> he is probably as close to asthetic and mass perfection as we will ever see on a bodybuilding stage ever
> 
> his genetics are unreal good


initially people were slating him just when he turned pro... I never thought he would be Mr Olympia back then lol people used to complain about his back and chest etc... saying he has narrow clavicles etc..

But he's just blown up over the past few years, heard he upped his creatine dosage a shyt load


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

whatever anyone says about Wolf, he deserves to win a title.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Branch.... best in the world? Yet always seem to be beaten by the likes of Cutler and Heath at the Mr Olympia?

This line up had two new comers, both seem very promising. Dexter was looking small to me and Wolf who I like didn't seem as dry as Warren, so when two top competitors are not present you cant say Warren is the best. I think for a man that was injured and had to pull out of the Olympia last year he's done extremely well recovering to get back to this point. So hat off to Branch winning after his injury last year.

Would have rather seen Wolf win it though to be honest. Prefer his build way above Branch Warren's!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pumphead said:


> whatever anyone says about Wolf, he deserves to win a title.


Why mate can l ask ?


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Branch warren deserved first judging from the pics posted...

Heath is a different league to them though


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Didn't wolf have a bad pre-judging? He started sweating a lot of water and his colour was running


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> that is the most foolish comment i have seen for years....


Not if you are a natty.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

milky, his back is just massive,his waist is like 32-33 inches, his delts are so rounded the best i've ever seen. maybe his calves are lacking , but look at his hams, they are bulging . his work ethic is commendable, he is an inpseration to me how he over came his hernia operation gave me great encouragement when i had mine. that's why big lad.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pumphead said:


> milky, his back is just massive,his waist is like 32-33 inches, his delts are so rounded the best i've ever seen. maybe his calves are lacking , but look at his hams, they are bulging . his work ethic is commendable, he is an inpseration to me how he over came his hernia operation gave me great encouragement when i had mine. that's why big lad.


Hey mate' l admire any man who competes but to win you need the full package and you yourself just pointed out his calves are lacking...

Unfortunatly being a good guy doesnt count for much..


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

My opinion counts for nothing as competitive body building aint my thing. But...........I've looked at the comp pictures and don't know which one is which and I haven't googled 'em so the previous replies in this post will not influence me at all.

My untrained eye says the guy on the left has the most impressive body overall. The guy on the right, impressive as he is and probably has the most bulk, doesn't look quite as dry as the first two and he lacks calf definition.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Just watched the vid on youtube and i reckon they got it about right,branch is no pretty boy but fcuk me hes got some muscle on him,his side chest pose and the one where he shakes his quad then slaps it and flexes it are class.

Wolf looks great but them calves!!! does he train them,beyekes calves are as high but look as if he trains them.

Centopani looks great as well his back double bi is class.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> that is the most foolish comment i have seen for years....


Below may be another comment you may not like. I believe it is from Flex Wheeler. I must also say that you are a mod, you are not here to call forum members stupid beacuase they have a differnt opinion than yourself.

*Steroids' vicious circle*

*
DRUGS PUMP UP BODYBUILDER, THEN DEFLATE HIM*

*
By Mark Emmons*

*
Mercury News*

*
*

*
For 18 years, Flex Wheeler pumped anabolic steroids into a body that became so rippled with muscle that even he described himself as a comic-book character -- a guy with ridiculous round biceps, tiny waist and bulging legs.*

*
*

*
To achieve that unworldly physique, he swallowed pills and he gave himself injections. He rarely thought twice about taking steroids because he was a bodybuilder and, well, this is just what they do. At least if they want to make the covers of magazines.*

*
*

*
Today, at 38, Wheeler no longer is a champion bodybuilder. But he still takes steroids. Only now, as he recovers from a kidney transplant in September, the catabolic steroids he takes reduce his muscle size.*

*
*

*
``It's really sad and ironic,'' said Wheeler, who lives in East San Jose with his wife and their two children. ``I've come to a point in my life where I don't want to take steroids anymore, yet I have to just to live.''*

*
*

*
Wheeler said his kidney disease is hereditary. But he also believes his prolonged steroid use probably accelerated its onset. He also thinks the mind-altering effects of steroids -- mood swings with fits of aggression -- were far greater than any physical toll.*

*
*

*
And he acknowledges the damage he inflicted upon his body with other ``sports technology drugs,'' including almost dying from overdoses of diuretics.*

*
*

*
``Everybody talks about steroids because that's in the news now, but the reality is there are lots of dangerous things that athletes take,'' he said.*

*
*

*
Wheeler hopes his story will serve as a cautionary tale for any athlete who seeks better performance through pharmacology, at a time when a federal investigation of Balco Laboratories in Burlingame has resulted in dozens of top athletes being questioned about performance-enhancing drugs. Taking such drugs, Wheeler said, is tantamount to playing Russian roulette.*

*
*

*
But ask him what he took and how much, and Wheeler becomes purposely vague.*

*
*

*
``I won't discuss that because I'm aware of the power of what I say,'' he said. ``I know kids will go out and try it anyway. I turned a lot of kids on to steroids because they wanted to be just like Flex. I'm not going to be responsible for that now.''*

*
*

*
At his peak*

*
*

*
In his recently published autobiography, ``Flex Ability,'' Wheeler writes uncompromisingly of a poor kid from Fresno with low self-esteem who was molested as a child, attempted suicide, fathered a daughter at 15 and was heading for a troubled life. Bodybuilding may not have saved Kenny ``Flex'' Wheeler, but the sport gave him direction.*

*
*

*
He became, in the words of California's new governor, Arnold Schwarzenegger, ``one of the best bodybuilders of all time.'' When Wheeler was at his peak, only one competitor -- reigning king Ronnie Coleman -- was better.*

*
*

*
But Wheeler wouldn't have developed his larger-than-life body without the help of steroids. He started at 18.*

*
*

*
In his book, he discusses the transformation that left him feeling like a magician had waved a wand to give him the body of his dreams. He would stare at himself in the mirror, worried that those muscles in the reflection were someone else's.*

*
*

*
Wheeler never felt as if he was doing anything wrong by taking steroids even though they are illegal except with a doctor's prescription. They simply were a necessity.*

*
*

*
He even had a nickname at his job as a Fresno jail cop: Officer Steroids.*

*
*

*
``Everyone I knew was doing steroids, and no one considered it a big deal,'' he wrote. ``I wasn't taking coke or crank or heroin; I wasn't hanging out in a dark alley doing drug deals.''*

*
*

*
Taking a toll*

*
*

*
Although he estimates that the cost of enough steroids to prepare for one show is $10,000, he rarely had to pay because he was a star. But there was a different cost -- although Wheeler didn't fully understand that until he stopped taking them.*

*
*

*
``You're super aggressive,'' he said. ``You've got a game face for training all day. Unfortunately there's not a switch that you can turn on and off. So if somebody gets in your face, you're going to attack them the way you attack your training. You don't have that much control over it. You get irritated and agitated very easily.''*

*
*

*
Competitors in the sport knew, and usually accepted, the physical risks as well.*

*
*

*
``One cat told me, `Man, if I was to win a national show and then die right there in the middle of a pose, that would be the happiest day of my life,' '' Wheeler said. ``And he wasn't joking. That was whack. Yet I was a hypocrite because I was willing to cut a few years off my life. That wouldn't have bothered me, which is sad.''*

*
*

*
`Caught up in a game'*

*
*

*
On several occasions, he ended up in a hospital in excruciating pain after taking too much diuretics, which drain fluid from the body and make bodybuilder's muscles look more pronounced during competition.*

*
*

*
Doctors warned him that he was putting his life in jeopardy. By 1997, as his problems with diuretics continued, he wanted to quit taking all drugs. But he didn't.*

*
*

*
``I was caught between a rock and a hard place,'' Wheeler said. ``When you stop taking drugs, you can't be competitive and you can't make any money and you're finished. I got caught up in a game.''*

*
*

*
But the clock was ticking. In 2000, he was diagnosed with a kidney disease called focal segmental glomerulosclerosis, or FSGS -- a condition that occurs more frequently in African-American males.*

*
*

*
He decided to compete as a clean, or drug-free, athlete.*

*
*

*
Help from Conte*

*
*

*
Wheeler said he was helped by a friend -- Victor Conte Jr., the Burlingame nutritionist who is currently a target of a federal grand jury probe. Conte also has been accused by the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency as the source of a new designer steroid, THG. But Wheeler said Conte helped him to compete without steroids by providing him mineral supplements.*

*
*

*
Still, Wheeler became the incredible shrinking bodybuilder. At the Mr. Olympia competition -- perhaps the best-known bodybuilding show -- Wheeler had finished second in 1998 and '99 and third in 2000. But in 2002, after training without steroids, he finished seventh. He weighed 212 pounds, down from 240 at previous competitions.*

*
*

*
``When I was on drugs, I was completely energized when I'd train,'' Wheeler said. ``But when I was natural, I'd train for two hours, be exhausted and then still have no results. I would think, `I don't believe. How do people do this?' ''*

*
*

*
Facing financial problems that would lead to filing for bankruptcy, Wheeler went back on steroids. He hoped for a big payday that would solve his money woes and then he could walk away for good.*

*
*

*
But he regretted going back on the juice and quit after just one more show.*

*
*

*
Kidney problems*

*
*

*
Meanwhile, his kidney condition worsened, requiring a transplant. He feels blessed that a donor from his church was a match.*

*
*

*
Kidney failure and tumors are one of the potential side effects of performance-enhancing drug use, said Dr. Linn Goldberg, a steroids expert at the Oregon Health and Science University in Portland.*

*
*

*
``But no one has ever studied steroid use at the level these guys take,'' Goldberg added. ``Bodybuilders are changing their hormonal level to points that cannot occur naturally, so you're going to profoundly affect every organ in the body. More than likely, his case is probably related in some way to substances he was taking.''*

*
*

*
Risks, dangers*

*
*

*
Wheeler agrees only that steroids made his kidneys more susceptible to a disease that probably would have taken hold in his 40s. Wheeler said his high-protein diet and ingestion of large doses of potassium may have played just as large a role as steroid use. Yet he also knows that some will think he's kidding himself that steroids aren't a more direct cause.*

*
*

*
``A lot of people think it's due to sports technology drugs,'' he said. ``But people are going to believe what they want to believe.''*

*
*

*
However, he also talks about the dangers of those drugs. Users, he said, are deluding themselves if they think there's no risk.*

*
*

*
``There's no way you could be at my level and not have bad things happen to you,'' Wheeler said. ``It only takes one time that you make a mistake. There's plenty of technology drugs where all you have to do is mess up just once, and it's over.''*

*
*

*
Five more operations*

*
*

*
Although the kidney transplant has been a success, other complications have led to five more operations -- the latest coming two weeks ago to relieve fluid in his leg. He claims to be ``on nine different drugs now that are more deadly than any steroid I ever took.''*

*
*

*
He declined to be photographed for this story because the operations and medications have, temporarily, altered his physical appearance. People, though, still recognize him. Well, sort of.*

*
*

*
``Some will look at me and say, `Hey, that's Flex's little brother,' '' he said with a chuckle.*

*
*

*
Wheeler said he's at peace even though the days of a six-figure income are gone and he's still struggling to get back on his feet financially. He has a supplement store in Venice and is eager to do public speaking when he gets healthy.*

*
*

*
``I'm happier now not having to live that life and live that lie by using the drugs,'' he said. ``It's bittersweet. But I'm in a better place and happier with the smaller things I have in life.''*


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

> Wheeler said his kidney disease is hereditary


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eezy1 said:


> i watched the pre-judging and branch looked strong at first. guys built like a mac truck. but as it wore on and especially when they had all 3 together he looked the weaker of the 3
> 
> if BB is judged on asthetics branch had no business winning


BB is judged on more than aesthetics....

Condition

Muscle mass

Aesthetics (symetry)

The winning should be the one with the least weak points and more strong points......



nodrog said:


> Not if you are a natty.


ah so another natural preaching about something he knows nothing about again I should of known..



nodrog said:


> Below may be another comment you may not like. I believe it is from Flex Wheeler. I must also say that you are a mod, you are not here to call forum members stupid beacuase they have a differnt opinion than yourself.


Who called you stupid? Was not me I said it was a foolish comment and it was Fool..........I am a MOD yes but this does not mean I cannot express my opinion hell you are and you know nothing about the subject your spouting about.....as for Flex he is entitled to an opinion as he has been there and got the T shirt yes he became ill but this was more down to other issues than steroids......but let's not spoil your little rant with those Truthfully things 

Your making a comment about steroids which is something you know nothing about because you are a Halo weariing natural


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Not a huge fan of Branch's physique, but he deserved to win - his conditioning was simply better. Evan will be awesome in a few years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> BB is judged on more than aesthetics....
> 
> Condition
> 
> ...


It seems that your hatred of nattys is the same as my hatred of roids. And you have a roider halo.

So similar but so different.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

watched it live and it wasnt even close. and im not a big fan of branch. that was the most disappointing lineup for a big show ive seen in many a year. the only highlight was ben paluski from the front. needs to sort his back out tho. evan centaponi looked flat. wolfe will never win until he gets that grainy look uneed at that level.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nodrog said:


> It seems that your hatred of nattys is the same as my hatred of roids. And you have a roider halo.
> 
> So similar but so different.


yea maybe but i dont gob off about things i know sh1t about.......  now run along to your little corner of the board http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/ and chat about creatine


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yea maybe but i dont gob off about things i know sh1t about.......  now run along to your little corner of the board http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/ and chat about creatine


 :lol: :lol: made me chuckle


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

m575 said:


> :lol: :lol: made me chuckle


apple polisher!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

pics in post looks like warren 1st, centophani 2nd and wolf 3rd imo......matches the big lads for size and condition looks great, wolf condition not as good.....all JMO though.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

:tt2:theres some touchy people on here too much tren i say


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

and some right ar2e kissers lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> apple polisher!


Zzzz


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking at the pics Branch won it. Wolf second isnt to bad for him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

outlaw said:


> and some right ar2e kissers lol


Would you like to divulge who you feel has kissed ar*e then ?


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

Milky said:


> Would you like to divulge who you feel has kissed ar*e then ?


too many to mention on here


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Would you like to divulge who you feel has kissed ar*e then ?


more than likely me for one as I found something one of the MODS said quite funny therefore I must have my tongue so far up his rectum I can French kiss him.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

outlaw said:


> too many to mention on here


Why ?

Can you only type a few letters at a time or something ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> more than likely me for one as I found something one of the MODS said quite funny therefore I must have my tongue so far up his rectum I can French kiss him.


Well l told Katy l loved her to death this morning so l must be one too..


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

yes im dyslexik



Milky said:


> Why ?
> 
> Can you only type a few letters at a time or something ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

outlaw said:


> :tt2:theres some touchy people on here too much tren i say


are you saying nodrog is on Tren realllly 

ps....Mods can read deleted posts 



Milky said:


> Why ?
> 
> Can you only type a few letters at a time or something ?


Outlaw is a bit cranky bad batch of muscle tech.......Cmon big hugs for Outlaw.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yea maybe but i dont gob off about things i know sh1t about.......  now run along to your little corner of the board http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/ and chat about creatine


But I am not ready to turn to the darkside.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

nodrog - Pscarb isn't a natty hater, he's just a grumpy sod.

Pscarb - I'll have you know the chat's we have in the natural bodybuilding section about creatine and our 13 inch pumped-to-the-max arms are very educational thank you very much. Please don't mock!

Personally I don't like Warrens proportions. IMO he has a selection of amazing individual bodyparts, but they don't quite fit together to make a flawless physique. I think though that as the defending champion he would had to be more than just a little beaten to lose - the big IFBB shows usually seem like that in that in a close contest the nod is always given to the incumbent, even if he's perhaps not the best guy there.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

nodrog said:


> But I am not ready to turn to the darkside.


Thought you hate steroids, you make it sound like your gonna do them when `ready`...

edit- why do something you hate, i dont like it when people contradict themselves.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

rocky666 said:


> watched it live and it wasnt even close. and im not a big fan of branch. that was the most disappointing lineup for a big show ive seen in many a year. the only highlight was ben paluski from the front. needs to sort his back out tho. evan centaponi looked flat. wolfe will never win until he gets that grainy look uneed at that level.


Grainy look? If by that you mean that ' bloated super vascular but with no separation' look, then yeah, branch had it and wolf didn't. Don't get me wrong, i love branch's blue collar work ethic and spirit of adversity but fuc* me he was outmassed and has an ugly fuc*ing shape. The only thing he had over wolf was calves but since when have great calves mattered so much? Dexter won the olympia with no calves. It's obvious muscle tech must have thrown an awful lot of money at this show for this bulls*it decision to be made. Fixed!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nodrog said:


> But I am not ready to turn to the darkside.


That's cool, I am not a natty hater if I was I would not prep so many......I just get a little off when someone who knows nothing about the use of steroids start slating those who use them.........



Dtlv74 said:


> nodrog - Pscarb isn't a natty hater, he's just a grumpy sod.
> 
> Pscarb - I'll have you know the chat's we have in the natural bodybuilding section about creatine and our 13 inch pumped-to-the-max arms are very educational thank you very much. Please don't mock!
> 
> Personally I don't like Warrens proportions. IMO he has a selection of amazing individual bodyparts, but they don't quite fit together to make a flawless physique. I think though that as the defending champion he would had to be more than just a little beaten to lose - the big IFBB shows usually seem like that in that in a close contest the nod is always given to the incumbent, even if he's perhaps not the best guy there.


Now now don't start me off on you naturals 

The thing is BB is an opinionated sport and everyone has an opinion unfortunately the only ones thT count on the night are those of the judges.......I understand the haters on branch's physique but Wolf has no calfs and has high last two massive issues on stage in that company......Evan is my favourite although it will be a few more shows before he brings what is needed to beat the likes of Branch and Wolf.....

After these big shows all I see bantered around is the word symetry but that is just one of the things that is looked for if it was the only thing Flex Wheeler would of been Mr Olympia...........you have to look at the whole picture....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> nodrog - Pscarb isn't a natty hater, he's just a grumpy sod.
> 
> Pscarb - I'll have you know the chat's we have in the natural bodybuilding section about creatine and our 13 inch pumped-to-the-max arms are very educational thank you very much. Please don't mock!
> 
> Personally I don't like Warrens proportions. IMO he has a selection of amazing individual bodyparts, but they don't quite fit together to make a flawless physique. I think though that as the defending champion he would had to be more than just a little beaten to lose - the big IFBB shows usually seem like that in that in a close contest the nod is always given to the incumbent, even if he's perhaps not the best guy there.


IMHO steroid avoiding barstewards have no right to voice an opinion......

Well on anyhting TBH

:whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> That's cool, I am not a natty hater if I was I would not prep so many......I just get a little off when someone who knows nothing about the use of steroids start slating those who use them.........
> 
> Now now don't start me off on you naturals
> 
> ...


I agree on Evan being the guy for the future. My fav guy generally at the moment is Heath - I like his shape best, although can understand that others may go for a different kind of look... bodybuilding is a very subjective sport as you say, and there just isn't a definitive look that is going to please everyone, or a definitive look that could be said to absolutely be best - to me it seems mostly about who gets the least wrong overall in their prep and at each show rather than having the most popular type of physique. I wouldn't want to be a bb'ing judge that's for sure.

I think everyone knows my view on AAS - have not wanted to be an all-out bodybuilder for a long time so I have no interest taking them, but as a tool to get the kind of physique many people aspire to they are a logical choice and bring so much to the game in respect of what they can help people do.

Plenty of room in this world for those who juice and who don't imo, and it should be about each group helping each other not bashing each other.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Warren spanked it. Centopani hasn't paid any dues yet, he needs more width to his back, he'll be competition for Heath soon, but not yet. Wolf has no calvs, very high lats and looked watery. I think the judges got it right. Wolf needs work, he wont win anything without it.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

The biggest joke was branch getting an additional 10 grand for best poser award. Everyone knows he can't pose. I wouldnt blame wolf if he never does the branch warren classic again. Crazy.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Personally i believe the judges got it right. As Pscarb said there is more to bodybuilding than jsut symmetry so you need to consider everything else and when you do you can clearly see that Branch won it.

Wolf showed real potential years ago but for me he hasn't progressed far enough, don't get me wrong he has a great physique but i still think the likes of Heath, Cutler and Kai would beat him easily.

Edit - Add Victor Martinez to that as well, can't see Wolf beating any of them unless Jay's career starts to decline.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Must say i saw a pic yesterday of them both (and a few others) posing on stage next to each other and i thought wolf was far superior to any of them.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

to answer neither Branch or Dennis deserved 1 or second place, i am sure their has to be a more worthy winner in the AC ranks, and to give some input on the whole natural and using gear thing its up to the individual to decide their own sett of morals and standards.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

If Evan was on form he should have taken it. I have seen him look better IMO.

Ben Pakulski looked awesome


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Beans said:


> Warren spanked it. *Centopani hasn't paid any dues yet*, he needs more width to his back, he'll be competition for Heath soon, but not yet. Wolf has no calvs, very high lats and looked watery. I think the judges got it right. Wolf needs work, he wont win anything without it.


What does this mean? People often say it and as far I see it means politics and not letting a new competitor win?

I think it would be fantastic if a new chap climbed on stage and blew everyone away and people hardly knew him!!

I do like Centopani and Pakulski and where they headed, they can only get better from here.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> What does this mean? People often say it and as far I see it means politics and not letting a new competitor win?
> 
> I think it would be fantastic if a new chap climbed on stage and blew everyone away and people hardly knew him!!
> 
> I do like Centopani and Pakulski and where they headed, they can only get better from here.


Completely agree. when Dorian Yates did his first Olympia he plcaed 2nd and no one knew him at all, the following year he won it, should he have paid more dues before winning the Olympia.....NO, it's the best man on the day and thats just it.

The judges have a job to do, they did it and made the right decision.


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

All the people saying wolf lost due to missing calves need to take a look at Branch's biceps.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Branch is just plain siple hard core muscle, grainy hard as hell freaky bodybuilder, he won hands down, imo hes better than jay also but no match for heath.

fftopic: Pscarbs comments crack me up lol, Stands his ground and fights with facts :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

sceptic13 said:


> How the fuc* can they give it to branch's train wreck of a physique!


Bet you'd totally own his ass on stage!! You're so cool!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Wolf certainly lost points in pre-judging as he was smooth in some areas (especially lower body) and sweating like crazy. He still doesn't have conditioning down and for him to think he can get away without serious water manipulation or carb supercompensation (see MD interview) he's mad. He just needs to figure it and stop screwing up the run in because he always does.

If you forget aesthetics and symmetry etc (which judges seem to these days bar Heath) then Branch takes this on conditioning and muscle density. Technically speaking aside from his less than appealing total shape he has fewer glaring weakenesses than Wolf i.e. lower lats, calves, conditioning etc.

Evan still needs to work on his back and transform it ala Heath.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TheComebackKid said:


> All the people saying wolf lost due to missing calves need to take a look at Branch's biceps.


Wolf didnt just lose because of that he was clearly in worse condition that Branch holding more water, he has high lats and small calves.

By the way i should think nearly everyone on here would take Branch's arms in an instant if they were given the choice, if you think that his arms are small you need to visit specsavers mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dtlv74 said:


> I agree on Evan being the guy for the future. My fav guy generally at the moment is Heath - I like his shape best, although can understand that others may go for a different kind of look... bodybuilding is a very subjective sport as you say, and there just isn't a definitive look that is going to please everyone, or a definitive look that could be said to absolutely be best - to me it seems mostly about who gets the least wrong overall in their prep and at each show rather than having the most popular type of physique. I wouldn't want to be a bb'ing judge that's for sure.
> 
> I think everyone knows my view on AAS - have not wanted to be an all-out bodybuilder for a long time so I have no interest taking them, but as a tool to get the kind of physique many people aspire to they are a logical choice and bring so much to the game in respect of what they can help people do.
> 
> Plenty of room in this world for those who juice and who don't imo, and it should be about each group helping each other not bashing each other.


i agree mate we have all made choices some use some dont but for some they seem to act above steroid users for some strange reason??



infernal0988 said:


> to answer neither Branch or Dennis deserved 1 or second place, i am sure their has to be a more worthy winner in the AC ranks, and to give some input on the whole natural and using gear thing its up to the individual to decide their own sett of morals and standards.


why a more worthy winner?? based on what??



MattGriff said:


> Bet you'd totally own his ass on stage!! You're so cool!


Why say such a thing? Sceptic is not saying he would own hs ass but as a UKBFF British Champion he certainly knows his stuff


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Branch is just plain siple hard core muscle, grainy hard as hell freaky bodybuilder, he won hands down, imo hes better than jay also but no match for heath.
> 
> fftopic: Pscarbs comments crack me up lol, Stands his ground and fights with facts :thumbup1:


Yea FACTS those things that are replaced by rumours most of the time


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Bet you'd totally own his ass on stage!! You're so cool!


So no ones entitled to have a negative opinion of an ifbb pro unless they could personally beat them in a competition? I judge branch's physique, like many, by a bodybuilding ideal and against his peers. bell end.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

i know that i messaged the wrong person:rolleyes:



Pscarb said:


> are you saying nodrog is on Tren realllly
> 
> ps....Mods can read deleted posts
> 
> Outlaw is a bit cranky bad batch of muscle tech.......Cmon big hugs for Outlaw.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dont start scarby, there are a few of us Natty mods now! We are starting to take over!!!!


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

thanx for the hugs i need it


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Everyone saying Wolf has no calves well look at Dorian he won all those Olympias and his calves were shyt


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dexter.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Wolfs calves could be the worst bodypart ive ever seen on a pro!

But he looks superb from the knees up in this vid where they cut them out of the shot.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wolf has fantastic quads and delts and a really tall wide structure. His weaknesses are his terrible calves, high lats / long torso. His arms are good but not brilliant. He has a good mix of shock and awe (the height, width and flaring quads) and also some nicely flowing muscles. For me his back and calves just don't do it.

Sadly though calves really aren't requied in pro bodybuilding these days. Ronnie and Dexter had rubbish calves, along with flex wheeler etc. (its much more common for black guys to have high calves).

Let's face it, there isn't a single bodybuilder on the planet who doesn't have any flaws. Even Phil Heath. That's why bodybuilding is so subjective. What you prefer may differ to what someone else prefers. Of the top 6, I liked the pakman's physique the best. If he can bring his back up then he'll be amazing!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Wolf has fantastic quads and delts and a really tall wide structure. His weaknesses are his terrible calves, high lats / long torso. His arms are good but not brilliant. He has a good mix of shock and awe (the height, width and flaring quads) and also some nicely flowing muscles. For me his back and calves just don't do it.
> 
> Sadly though calves really aren't requied in pro bodybuilding these days. Ronnie and Dexter had rubbish calves, along with flex wheeler etc. (its much more common for black guys to have high calves).
> 
> Let's face it, there isn't a single bodybuilder on the planet who doesn't have any flaws. *Even Phil Heath*. That's why bodybuilding is so subjective. What you prefer may differ to what someone else prefers. Of the top 6, I liked the pakman's physique the best. If he can bring his back up then he'll be amazing!


Errrrrrrrr whats that now ?

You cant get away with that one without explaning !!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Narrow mate. Really narrow clavicles etc.. He's had to work overtime to hide it as best as he can (worked like crazy on his delts, reduced his arm training to give the rest of him half a chance). He always stands with his legs wide to give him the illusion of being wider. Credit to him - he's so smart to understand what he needs to do to maximise his physique's potential.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Narrow mate. Really narrow clavicles etc.. He's had to work overtime to hide it as best as he can (worked like crazy on his delts, reduced his arm training to give the rest of him half a chance). He always stands with his legs wide to give him the illusion of being wider. Credit to him - he's so smart to understand what he needs to do to maximise his physique's potential.


Thats blasphemy !

Heath Is GOD !!!

I would neg you but l think your a top bloke and l am not intelligent enough to know what you just said !!

:lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Milky said:


> Thats blasphemy !
> 
> Heath Is GOD !!!
> 
> ...


PHEW! :lol: (I'm sure someone who thinks I'm a nob will be along shortly, don't worry Milky  )

I think he's ace - enough to be working on a 3D model of him!! Er... sounds wrong I know!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I find it hard to comprehend how a man with a serious muscle tear (that is noticeable in 3 of the mandatory poses) can win any pro show?

For me the man with the most 'complete' physique was Evan

I like Wolf, I like his freaky size. His lower lats are weak in comparison and yeah he needs some calfs but hey Dexter was Mr O and he probably has the weakest calves of any Pro but the rest of him was pretty much perfect.

And yes the winner should be the one with the least amount of weakness (size, condition and symmetry) and that for me was Evan but without his lat tear then Branch would be all over them like a tramp with a bag of chips or Pscarb and nattys !

J


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Chelsea said:
 

> Wolf didnt just lose because of that he was clearly in worse condition that Branch holding more water, he has high lats and small calves.
> 
> By the way i should think nearly everyone on here would take Branch's arms in an instant if they were given the choice, if you think that his arms are small you need to visit specsavers mate!


Both biceps have been torn for years and he compensates by drowning his arms in synthol. Compare the bi/tri separation on branch to wolfe. No contest.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yea maybe but i dont gob off about things i know sh1t about.......  now run along to your little corner of the board http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/ and chat about creatine


completely unnecessary, act your age children


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

TheComebackKid said:


> Both biceps have been torn for years and he compensates by drowning his arms in synthol. Compare the bi/tri separation on branch to wolfe. No contest.


?????

both one bi and one tri (opposite arms) tore and both were reattached,as for the synthol comment.

:lol: :lol:

yeah ok,i guess your right there everyday with him to make this comment,if he does use synth (which many maaaaany pro/ams so) then he has done a good job of it,but considering people still bang on about them being a 'weak point' on him,dont you think he may have boosted them a tad more.......

love how people make these comments with such ignorant confidence.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I like warrens physique he sums up the term 'raw'!! IMO heaths Olympia physique is the best I've ever seen and that includes all the names you wanna throw in the hat! After Heath there's Kai green and I've always been a fan of victor Martinez before his leg injury!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

nodrog said:


> Below may be another comment you may not like. I believe it is from Flex Wheeler. I must also say that you are a mod, you are not here to call forum members stupid beacuase they have a differnt opinion than yourself.
> 
> *Steroids' vicious circle*
> 
> ...


find it sad that flex is coming across so anti roid in this article,but happens to many after they get a health scare.

draw similarities from it to my own situ,i am reknowned to abuse gear over the years,along with every other drug going,just like flex did,party life,just like flex did,my heart failed and first thing hospital did along with many people around me and instantly jumped on the steroids did this to him bandwagon.

fortunately having a touch of common sense i pursued this further and have had it confirmed now that despite my AAS abuse this was certainly not the cause of my heart failure,it was my horrific abuse of reccy drugs and alcohol that caused it,and to further things more everything else in my body has came back as being just dandy,nothing untoward at all.

now it would have been the easiest thing in the world to blame the gear,but anyone with a modicum of sense will take into account all factors involved and investigate things a little more before jumping to conclusions,well ideally most would but it seems many lack that modicum of sense and prefer instead to believe it was the fault of AAS,which tbh if that were the case,wouldnt my endo have been adamant that i discontinue my use instead of doing what he did and offered helpful advice and guidlines towards using them in a safer matter.

that will prob gut some natty folks to read.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

weeman seriously you should be a MOD you seems to have alot of sense in everyone of your posts.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> weeman seriously you should be a MOD you seems to have alot of sense in everyone of your posts.


whole mod team just pursed lips and said 'NO' at the mere thought of that upon reading your post :lol:


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

alllook the sameto me haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

weeman said:


> whole mod team just pursed lips and said 'NO' at the mere thought of that upon reading your post :lol:


Im sure im sure hehe, iknow im not the most listened to member or the most respected far from it but if the mods had more sense they would see that you would make a great mod yourself.

You know alot if not even more then most of the mods on the use of AAS & GH, slin and other PEDS, you also have a none biased view on mostly every topic and nearly 100% Of what you say makes sense. I can honestly say that i can not fault anything you have written on this forum.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

sceptic13 said:


> So no ones entitled to have a negative opinion of an ifbb pro unless they could personally beat them in a competition? I judge branch's physique, like many, by a bodybuilding ideal and against his peers. bell end.


A constructive opinion is fine and well educated - accusing a pro that the professional judges more qualified than you to judge deem very good as a 'train wreck' is no different to a slob in a pub shouting at a football manger like he could do a better job.

Please try to use the big boy voice if you try to retort sweetheart.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> A constructive opinion is fine and well educated - accusing a pro that the professional judges more qualified than you to judge deem very good as a 'train wreck' is no different to a slob in a pub shouting at a football manger like he could do a better job.
> 
> Please try to use the big boy voice if you try to retort sweetheart.


Sorry sweetheart if my bluntness upset you. I didn't realise you had such a crush on branch. Central fitness ? Isn't that one of those poncey

chain gyms? Lol. Wa*ker.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

sceptic13 said:


> Sorry sweetheart if my bluntness upset you. I didn't realise you had such a crush on branch. Central fitness ? Isn't that one of those poncey
> 
> chain gyms? Lol. Wa*ker.


It's more the poor education and lack of writing ability to be honest; it sounds like some teenage brat is commenting.

Yeah it is a chain gym, you have your pick from:

140kgs worth of adjustable chains



Or you can use the 100kg battle ship anchor chain link



By all means pop down for a squat session soon, or to see if you can get on the 350+ kg deadlift board :lol:


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> It's more the poor education and lack of writing ability to be honest; it sounds like some teenage brat is commenting.
> 
> Yeah it is a chain gym, you have your pick from:
> 
> ...


Battle ship anchor chain link? Lol!! Well I guess you're not a big vibration plate fan after all:thumb:.


----------



## bayaga (Feb 24, 2012)

Whoa! A 100kg chain link?!

I'm suddenly reminded of gullivers travels. The jack black version...


----------



## benchingover500 (Nov 20, 2011)

I too think Wolf should have won, but the politics & popularity of Branch is what likely helped him win.


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been to the Arnold classic many times and they have done of the best judges in the world for this event that yes we as wanna be bodybuilders think we know what to look for these guys make a living judging events.

IMO they got it right. I've seen the judges just about choke each other argueing they're points to each other, they don't take it lightly


----------

